# 10mm Auto



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I know Scubapro loves this round, but does anyone else shoot it? And besides Glock, what are some other manufacturers that chamber it?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Sawman, uses it as a hunting rd in the Glock...is there something better than the Glock...NO


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I wish I could afford to shoot one,As far as other than Glock look at S&W and EAA they make 10mm guns.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I shot an elk up in the cascades of Washington, popped him with three quick shots 10mm...ran maybe 100 yards walked up to him and put one in the brain. Shot 4-5 wild hogs a couple were trying to cut me. Good caliber


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

My ex father I law had an EAA whiteness hunter model in 10mm...i think it was a 6 1/2" barrel...I know it was a bad mamajama! I'm surprised I never got shot with it


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a colt 1911 10mm I love it....


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The only 10mm handguns still being made are the Glock 20 series, Colt Delta Elite and S&W revolvers (S&W also made the 1006 at one point).


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> The only 10mm handguns still being made are the Glock 20 series, Colt Delta Elite and S&W revolvers (S&W also made the 1006 at one point).


And EAA, Kimber and I believe cz


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> And EAA, Kimber and I believe cz


Your right, I have a delta elite, and my soon to be next purchase will be the kimber eclipse 10mm


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a glock 29 10mm and i take her with me anytime i leave the house. It's a hard round to beat and the 29 is a good CCW.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I've had 10mm pistols from a variety of manufacturers - Glock, S&W, Dan Wesson, and conversions I did to an AMT and a SigArms Mauser.

I sold off all of them except the G20SF, G29SF. I think the Glocks best tame the recoil and provide the greatest reliability.

My G29SF has barrels for 40 S&W, 357 Sig, and 9x25 Dillion in addition to 10mm - making it the most versatile CCW I own.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

The top is my EAA Witness Limited in 10 MM. Handles awesome. I had a S&W 610 revolver with a 6" barrel, a Glock G20 and this by far out performs. I carry it when working at our camp. We have too many darn hogs. It is a great hunting round. I have taken a few deer with the Glock but none yet with the Limited.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I want to like 10mm, but the commercial defensive ammo (Winchester, Remington, Federal and etc) that is on the market today doesn't exploit the full potential of 10mm. Most notably many do not offer 10mm loads that are at the full velocity potential of 10mm. 

To compound this situation, even if they did offer loads at the full power of 10mm, the hollow point bullets are not optimized for the high velocity. To be economically viable, manufacturers will use .40S&W bullets (I know they're the same diameter). At face value there is nothing wrong with this, but hollow point bullets are designed to work within a certain velocity range. According to Dr. Gary Roberts, pushing a bullet past its design envelope can lead to dramatically increased expansion and possibly fragmentation. This in turn reduces the vital penetration that is needed.

I want to make it clear that I do believe that the 10mm is a very viable option for defensive purposes and the loads that are presented by many commercial manufacturers are viable options. However, I don't believe that the current loading by commercial manufacturers exploit 10mm to its full potential. Boutique manufacturers, while they do load to full power velocity, they are still hampered with bullets designed for .40S&W velocities. I also want to make it clear that there's a significant lack of wound ballistic research on 10mm. While major questions such as if 10mm reaches the FBI's magic 12 inch minimum are unquestioned, others have gone unanswered. Of particular interest is the maximum penetration of many 10mm loads. FBI standards tell us to stay away from loads that go past 18 inches due to overpentration that can be lethal.

With the increased cost of 10mm, the larger size of typical 10mm handguns and heavier recoil (full power 10mm, not hot .40S&W clones) that makes follow up shots more difficult compared to the more contemporary 9mm, .40S&W or .45, I believe that 10mm isn't the most efficient choice for defensive uses. Now for animal defense, I like 10mm and I think the G20 is a good lightweight handgun for that use when coupled with hard cast bullets. I also think its one of the most efficient magnum cartridges in terms of magazine capacity and power. Of course the above criticisms of 10mm are subjective upon the person using 10mm; your millage may vary and you may use 10mm in different uses and roles that I've accounted for.

Flame suit on. I will say that 10mm is interesting though.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

What are you trying to do? What is the purpose? Hunting or self defense?
As a self defense round, it is an effective round, but major over kill at the same time. Its too Damn much, just like the 44 Mag caliber is in the wheel guns. As self defense, you are shooting body tissue, not an engine block. 
The muzzle flash and report from such a large caliber is debilitating to the shooter himself. And if there is more than one of them, you will play Hell with a follow up shot on someone else, not being able to see from the muzzle blast. A 9 MM makes a good conceal carry and bedroom weapon as well as the 40 cal. As does a 38+P, 32 acp, and the underrated 22 long rifle round. 

The .357 round in 125 Gr jacketed hollow point is still rated as the most effective Man stopper out there to this day. The big old heavy, slow moving 45 ACP is gaining popularity again also. You have got to be able to see for a follow up shot if needed, as 80% of people shot once with a handgun survive. 

40 or 9 mm for travel, 12 gauge 00 buck on a short barrel for home defense.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

always liked a 10mm

was carrying a xd45 till i picked up this G20

had a sw 1006 it was also a good 10mm

the glock im still getting use to 
i have no prob with recoil or muzzle blast from any handgun 380-50ae 

as for recoil i was able to put 10 rounds of 10mm in a 9x12 target one handed in 6 sec so i dont see the big to-do with the recoil but that's just me 

and to all others 

yes im still alive


----------



## nowlide (Dec 21, 2007)

I own a Kimber Stainless Target in 10mm and a Dan Wesson CBOB in 10mm. I love the 10mm. You can get the following guns in 10mm:
Glocks, Dan Wesson, Kimber's, EAA, Colt Delta's, Les Baer, Nighthawk, Fusion, Wilson Combat, STI, S&W revolvers, and Thompson Center . You can find some used S&W 10xx's, Springfield Omega's, and Bren Tens and maybe Vltor (oneday). I'm sure I missed some. 
Shoot a 10mm and you will love it.


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

The best part is you can almost buy TWO glock 20 or 29s for the price of one 1911 style 10 mil

the SF frame is the best way to go


----------

